# Tatarusanu positivo al Covid



## admin (3 Gennaio 2022)

AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.



Eccallà


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


Pronti a presentarci con Jungdal?


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


Eccallà  potevamo mai mancare nella lista di squadre con un caso Covid in rosa? ovviamente no.
Con la nostra fortuna, avrà infettato anche Maignan.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Gennaio 2022)

E parte il primo,ora voglio capire: dal rientro si sarà allenato con gli altri,giusto?Oppure era positivo da giorni e lo comunicano solo ora,come da par nostro?


----------



## Albijol (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


maignan contagiato quotato 1.01


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Signore e signori,ci siamo !
A ruota lo seguiranno minimo altri 5-6 giocatori che risulteranno positivi al covid.

Ovviamente saranno tutti i titolari,giusto per non farci mancare mai niente  

0 casi covid,mi sembrava troppo strano..


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Credevo che il primo sarebbe stato Theo


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


ahahahaha

Via alle danze


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ora Maignan, Tomori e magari un paio di centrocampisti. Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Credevo che il primo sarebbe stato Theo



Ancora un pò di pazienza,all'interno del suo corpo sta già nascendo la nuova variante


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ora Maignan, Tomori e magari un paio di centrocampisti. Nemmeno quotato.


L' altro giorno uscivano articolo di follow-up titolati "Calabria sempre OK"

Sarà sicuramente il prossimo.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Signore e signori,ci siamo !
> A ruota lo seguiranno minimo altri 5-6 giocatori che risulteranno positivi al covid.
> 
> Ovviamente saranno tutti i titolari,giusto per non farci mancare mai niente
> ...


Piccolo off topic: ripeto quanto scritto 2 mesi fa,per fine gennaio avremo i gobbi a non più di 4 punti.


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


Eccolo. Si aprano le danze


----------



## Mika (3 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E parte il primo,ora voglio capire: dal rientro si sarà allenato con gli altri,giusto?Oppure era positivo da giorni e lo comunicano solo ora,come da par nostro?


La seconda. I giocatori non si aggregano alla squadra fino a che non sono negativi i due tamponi che fanno in giornata. Hanno fatto il primo, è risultato positivo e lo hanno messo in quarantena senza farlo avvicinare al gruppo squadra, poi hanno fatto il secondo che ha confermato la positività e quindi l'hanno comunicato.


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Piccolo off topic: ripeto quanto scritto 2 mesi fa,per fine gennaio avremo i gobbi a non più di 4 punti.


Neanche quotato. Comunque se vogliono possiamo lavorare per Ac Milan. 
Forniamo in anteprima dati futuri.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.



Vediamo se si gioca giovedì...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.



Variante Tata.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


L'avevano detto che da questi giorni iniziavamo a fare sul serio. 
Prepariamoci che tra casi covid e infortuni ci sarà da piangere


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ora Maignan, Tomori e magari un paio di centrocampisti. Nemmeno quotato.


Ma perchè non anche Rebic e Leao, così il ponte dell'Epifania se lo fanno per bene. Come quando a scuola avevi la febbre e il medico ti dava i giorni in più per coprire fino al weekend.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Piccolo off topic: ripeto quanto scritto 2 mesi fa,per fine gennaio avremo i gobbi a non più di 4 punti.


Così a caso


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


gli unici a non aver mai saltato un match sono tonali e saele. 
Aggiungiamo che siamo in emergenza a cc.. ecco, avete già capito chi sarò il prossimo positivo. Centrocampo baka krunic e via


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbe dai non stiamo a frignare finchè sono 2-3 casi, la cosa si fa seria dai 5 in su.
In questo momento mezza italia ha almeno 3-4 fuori per covid.


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E parte il primo,ora voglio capire: dal rientro si sarà allenato con gli altri,giusto?Oppure era positivo da giorni e lo comunicano solo ora,come da par nostro?


Non penso si sia allenato con gli altri. Il comunicato del Milan parla di tampone effettuato a domicilio. Deduco che non stava bene ed era a casa


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

Krunic in mediana è realtà.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Gennaio 2022)

Continuo a ripetermi: se la maggior parte delle persone, in Italia e in molti altri Stati, sono vaccinate, nel mondo dello sport perché si testano ogni due minuti gli atleti?
Sarà una domanda stupida, però non capisco..
Non è cambiato nulla per gli atleti (è un paradosso sia chiaro) rispetto a quando non c’erano i vaccini, visto che già allora pochissimi (Dybala, Boga etc) sviluppavano conseguenze serie..
Sarò scemo io, ma o con Omicron e il Covid in generale ci convivi, visto che hai vaccinato quasi tutti, oppure chiudi baracca e burattini.
Se per i vaccinati è una sorta di influenza, per quanto essa sia contagiosa rimane influenza.
Che cacchio di senso ha la NBA ad esempio? Avete visto il delirio? Era meglio l’anno scorso senza vaccini.. entrano tutti in un protocollo assurdo nonostante i vaccini.
Pertanto, concludo, andrebbero tamponati solo i non vaccinati e solo i sintomatici/paucisintomatici.. ma se io, sportivo, sto bene e mi sento in formissima, non devo sottopormi a tamponi dopo tre dosi di vaccino.
Il buonsenso è finito da un pezzo, e i protocolli li scrivono dei cerebrolesi.
Dopo tre dosi, dicasi tre, in meno di un anno, una persona asintomatica e sanissima non può lavorare? Trasmette il virus ci diranno.. ma allora, ripeto, richiudiamoci tutti in casa e producessero delle nuove serie tv animate e ci guardiamo quelle.
Siamo messi malissimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai non stiamo a frignare finchè sono 2-3 casi, la cosa si fa seria dai 5 in su.
> In questo momento mezza italia ha almeno 3-4 fuori per covid.



Ma le altre squadre non hanno costantemente 5-6 infortunati come noi.
Sarebbe il colmo recuperare 4-5 infortunati e perderne altrettanti causa covid


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.



Si comincia!


----------



## numero 3 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Finalmente Mirante ha un suo perché


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ti credo, a forza di succhiare sangue da chiunque alla fine il vairuz te lo becchi.

Succhiare sangue con la mascherina la vedo un po' impraticabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


Per me è stato assurdo fermarsi .
In queste vacanze avrebbero dovuto giocare come non mai. 
Ieri hanno giocato pure in Spagna...


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Gennaio 2022)

Vedo già la variante milanello, porta febbre, tosse, stiramenti al bicipite femorale e voglia di cantare a sanremo.


----------



## Walker (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Ciprian Tătăruşanu è risultato positivo ad un tampone molecolare effettuato a domicilio. Ciprian sta bene e proseguirà il periodo di quarantena secondo le disposizioni ricevute dalle autorità sanitarie.


Speriamo che Dracula non abbia morso nessuno.
Di certo a lui, il Covid fa un baffo...


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Continuo a ripetermi: se la maggior parte delle persone, in Italia e in molti altri Stati, sono vaccinate, nel mondo dello sport perché si testano ogni due minuti gli atleti?
> Sarà una domanda stupida, però non capisco..
> Non è cambiato nulla per gli atleti (è un paradosso sia chiaro) rispetto a quando non c’erano i vaccini, visto che già allora pochissimi (Dybala, Boga etc) sviluppavano conseguenze serie..
> Sarò scemo io, ma o con Omicron e il Covid in generale ci convivi, visto che hai vaccinato quasi tutti, oppure chiudi baracca e burattini.
> ...


Ma anche adesso i tamponi li hanno fatti solo al rientro del gruppo squadra e poi si fanno solo in presenza di sintomatici e li fa chi non è vaccinato. Tatarusanu era sintomatico a casa e ha fatto tampone a domicilio (come è stato x giroud ad agosto). Non l'ha mica rifatto tutta la squadra


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche adesso i tamponi li hanno fatti solo al rientro del gruppo squadra e poi si fanno solo in presenza di sintomatici e li fa chi non è vaccinato. Tatarusanu era sintomatico a casa e ha fatto tampone a domicilio (come è stato x giroud ad agosto). Non l'ha mica rifatto tutta la squadra


Sai se cambierà qualcosa col nuovo decreto nel calcio?
Se ne parla poco mi pare.


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ora Maignan, Tomori e magari un paio di centrocampisti. Nemmeno quotato.


Un paio?
Ma se non ne abbiamo manco un paio 
Santo cielo.


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Mannaggia.
E speriamo stia bene.
Forza Tata!


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai se cambierà qualcosa col nuovo decreto nel calcio?
> Se ne parla poco mi pare.


In teoria si. Niente quarantena x chi ha terza dose o seconda entro i 120 giorni. Solo tampone se ha sintomi dopo 5 giorni, altrimenti niente tampone. Giocheranno tanti positivi asintomatica. Poi in teoria dal 10 gennaio se uno non è vaccinato non può più giocare (si parla comunque di 15/20 giocatori in totale)


----------



## JoKeR (3 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche adesso i tamponi li hanno fatti solo al rientro del gruppo squadra e poi si fanno solo in presenza di sintomatici e li fa chi non è vaccinato. Tatarusanu era sintomatico a casa e ha fatto tampone a domicilio (come è stato x giroud ad agosto). Non l'ha mica rifatto tutta la squadra


Non ne sono sicuro..
Ne stanno uscendo tanti che comunque sembrerebbero asintomatici e già tamponati dopo il rientro (parlo anche per esperienza diretta del Bologna).
Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Hernandez positivo.
Lucas.

Magari avranno passato tra fratelli il cenone di capodanno e Theo si beccherà il covid per la centesima volta.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Gennaio 2022)

Mi gioco le mie fiches su Theo,Tomori e uno tra Leao e Rebic,almeno 2 su 3 salteranno per covid.


----------



## sampapot (3 Gennaio 2022)

difficile passarla indenni...Tata in sè per sè non mi preoccupa (difficilmente vedrà ancora l'erba di S. Siro), ma indirettamente potrebbe contagiare mezza squadra...speriamo che si sia isolato prima di aver incontrato la squadra


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro..
> Ne stanno uscendo tanti che comunque sembrerebbero asintomatici e già tamponati dopo il rientro (parlo anche per esperienza diretta del Bologna).
> Non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


Quelli sono o tamponati al rientro dalle vacanze x riformare i gruppi squadra


----------



## JoKeR (3 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono o tamponati al rientro dalle vacanze x riformare i gruppi squadra


Ho capito eh, ma (non sto affatto polemizzando) non ne sono per nulla sicuro di come si sta procedendo…
Ad esempio nella Salernitana sono già saliti nelle ultime ore a 11 casi totali.. il che contrasta con il fatto che i tamponi da rientro dovevano già essere stati eseguiti.


----------

